# Cury Hunt Fun Ride yesterday



## Twinkletoes (6 April 2008)

........ wasnt very fun for some. Very sadly one rider with a broken vertebrae and 6 other fallers. Just seemed really bad luck all round. x


----------



## merlinsquest (6 April 2008)

Funny name though!!!! :grin:

Shame about the injuries, hope the horses were all ok


----------



## Twinkletoes (6 April 2008)

Hiya Yes all horses fine from what I know. Infact one came back looking particularly pleased with himself after unseating his mummy in a rather yukky bog. She had a very soft landing :0)


----------



## jewel (6 April 2008)

god that awful


----------



## soph21 (6 April 2008)

poor things.

Did you hear about fourburrow on Tues? 5 or 6 horses went through a bog and there was an old rusty 5 bar gate in it..... needless to say there was lots of screaming children traumatised by all the blood and guts. Im so glad that Bear had his shoulder injury cos knowing my luck he would have had the flesh ripped off his legs.
Scary stuff


----------



## Jesstoy007 (6 April 2008)

Hi I am Jess Toy and it was my first funride with Cury Hunt yesterday unfortunately I was one of the many casualties I fell and got kicked by another horse leaving me with a huge black eye anda broken cheek bone which is going to be operated on next week. I would like to thank all the nice people that helped me yesterday although they never knew me. espeacially the lady who brought me back to the yard in her 4x4 many thanks Jess (this is also my first posting on here)


----------



## Twinkletoes (6 April 2008)

Hi Jess - we were there and really felt for you. I was the one walking around with my 4month daughter in my arms introducing her to all the GGs. Lots of my friends were riding and saw you fall, and really felt for you. It was such an unlucky day. My horse luckily was being rested yesterday so his rider didnt take him. Our dear friend Sam is still in Treliske having a body brace fitted. 
Hope you make a speedy recovery. I broke my cheekbone at Scorrier last year and if its any consolation it healed completely... yours will too. Treliske were great. Pure Aloe Vera worked wonders for the scarring once the skin was ok to have things put on it. Hope you feel better soon! x


----------



## Jesstoy007 (7 April 2008)

hi twinkletoes, thanks for your message its good to hear of someone else who has broken their cheek bone and it healed completely.  Everyone at the hunt were so nice to me and Treliske have been great too.  I was in A&amp;E with Sam and hope she makes a speedy recovery.  I am looking forward to getting back in the saddle soon!  xx


----------



## solitaire (13 April 2008)

Hi Jess , twinkletoes and all
Its Sam here. Finally out of hospital (with my brace) and taking it easy for the next 3 months.
Wish to thank everyone at Tucoyse who helped me. I was in a lot of pain and would never have coped without those people on the ground and of course the Air Ambulance.
Yes Jess, you certainly had a shiner - I hope you are not too worried about next week. The nurses at Treliske are great if not rather overworked. You'll be riding in no time.
I have no idea why there was such carnage that day. Maybe it was spring in the air.
Thanks to all again and for those who may be asking, as this is my second bad fall - 'NO' - I won't be giving up riding and taking up scrabble. I will however be looking to purchase a donkey with 3 legs and 1 eye, aged about 36.

Sam xx


----------



## soph21 (13 April 2008)

I was in Treliske last weekend! I broke my wrist!! I took Bear over to Scorrier for a practice last week, as I was going to do pairs there today! And he got a bit carried away going over a double! Im gutted I cant ride for a while!


----------



## Jesstoy007 (15 April 2008)

Hi sam still have not had my operation yet it has now been booked for wed 23rd. i have been riding twice since my fall. and the doctor said i could ride about a week after i have had op. glad you are feeling better and you are going to ride again i hope your 3 legged donkey has a twin for me.


----------



## solitaire (16 April 2008)

Hey Hun, Hope the op goes OK albeit not until the 23rd. You're very lucky to be able to ride so soon - I've been told at least 3 months before I can even sit on a horse let alone do anything else.
I will look out for 36 yr old twins for us both - you know the sort, where you have to keep getting off to push them along  lol.
You take care now.
Sam x


----------



## Jesstoy007 (23 April 2008)

Hey Sam
Had my op 2day!!
Everythin went well!
I cant ride 4 a few wks either 
I'm sure ur b better soon
But i bet ur glad of the time off though I am!!
Had a card from the hunt which was really nice
Jess xx


----------



## solitaire (29 April 2008)

Get well soon jess
Yes I had a card - which was nice of them. Wonder if they have a stack of them for just such occasions. lol
Take care
x


----------

